# Customizing Fans



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,
I have an industrial unit, (Sophos 425utm) with which I wish to slow the cooling fans to a more acceptable noise level. Currently its too loud for any use, particularly for what I have planned for it.

I have seen several things on the internet such *** this - 




in relation to slowing the fans, has anyone here attempted anything like this?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Fan speed controllers have been around almost since there have been fans. 

I note Amazon UK has many, from cheap to budget busting.

Alternatively, you could just buy a new, quieter fan.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

as I mention these are fans in an industrial unit (Sophos UTM) which don't have the normal connectors, hence the requirement for me to likely to have to "self alter" the current fans.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

You said industrial but never mentioned non-standard connectors. You cannot assume one from the other. Many industrial and PoS computer systems still use many standard, off-the-shelf components. They are almost always cheaper and more available than proprietary or non-standard devices. 

By safely altering the fans, that could also mean replacing the connector with an industry standard. 

What voltage do these fans run off of?


----------

